# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Hunting & Trapping >  How to silence a nagging cough in the deer woods (or anywhere you need to be QUIET)

## Grizzlyette Adams

I am almost sure that the First Americans (native) had a trick for silencing a troublesome cough when they needed to be absolutely quiet while hunting or on the warpath. I have Googled myself silly looking for such a thing, and never found a satisfying answer. Still looking and asking...

_What is your favorite way of silencing coughs when you don't need to be advertising your location?_

Some time ago, at a sporting goods store I bought a tube looking thing that you could cough into, and it was supposed to muffle the sound. My experience with it was not all that great; maybe I just haven't mastered it enough? I dunno, but I thought it made me sound like a dying rhino with a cold. 

It sucks a bag of lemons to sit at home on opening day. 

I don't get colds often and don't have a chronic cough, but when you're nursing the after-affects of a cold, it can ruin an otherwise great day. 



(edited to add: how did that hyperlink get into that last sentence?)

----------


## randyt

lots of Altoids

----------


## crashdive123

It has never been an issue for me.

Part of the forum software tags (hyperlinks) keywords.  It is one of the ways the owner of the forum can make a little bit of $ to pay for the forum.

----------


## Grizzlyette Adams

Ok, now it makes sense. For a minute there, thought maybe it was something I somehow goofed up on... (insert red-faced smilie here).

----------


## Rick

A cough is an automatic response to an irritant or disease. The best way to treat a cough is to treat the underlying cause. If it's from a cold then stay hydrated with warm drinks. Honey helps. Shoot, honey in a warm drink ain't too bad for wild turkey or apple pie (the drinking kind of course). Back in the day we used to call that a hot tottie then some goof ball named his song that. It's not nearly as good as the real thing but I digress. Honey, cough drops and/or decongestants for a cough from a cold.

----------


## Grizzlyette Adams

True, that! 

Fortunately I don't get colds often and don't have a chronic cough, but when I do have a cold...hoo boy, it just chaps my hide to not be able to stifle a cough just at that precise moment of truth in the deer woods. 

Bah.

----------


## hunter63

> _What is your favorite way of silencing coughs when you don't need to be advertising your location?_
> 
> Some time ago, at a sporting goods store I bought a tube looking thing that you could cough into, and it was supposed to muffle the sound. My experience with it was not all that great; maybe I just haven't mastered it enough? I dunno, but I thought it made me sound like a dying rhino with a cold. 
> 
> It sucks a bag of lemons to sit at home on opening day.


I have to ask....a tube looking thing?....what the heck is that supposed to do?....LOL...
Sounds like a "As seen on TV"?.......
Goo one...

AS far as the lemons go....I still use lemon drops, life savors, or Halls cough drops.....
But do have to say, the quitting smoking did help a lot

----------


## 1stimestar

Halls cough drops.

----------


## kyratshooter

I believe in preventive medicine.

Evan Williams, a drop of honey and a splash of hot water every night before bed, just in case.

Don't need any coughs sneaking up on me in my sleep.

As for what the early Americans and our ancestors did, well they did what you are contemplating, they stayed home.  No need even going into the woods with a cough.  Just sit by the fire and contemplate whether it is a passing cough, consumption that will kill you in a couple of years or pneumonia that will kill you in a week or two.  Imagine sitting there and hoping that if it is bad it will be TB? 

Even in the military there are times when you leave a coughing trooper back in base camp, he can get you killed.

----------


## Grizzlyette Adams

> I have to ask....a tube looking thing?....what the heck is that supposed to do?....LOL...


http://reviews.cabelas.com/8815/4160...onTime&dir=asc

----------


## TXyakr

I strongly agree with Rick in comment #5. Many common cold viruses leading to persistent coughs start with a sinus or respiratory irritation that reduces your immunity to the virus and leads to a downward spiral. Avoid alcohol before bed time that can dehydrate and make it worse.

Mother Nature News and other media like that have recipes for "natural" cough suppressants with elderberries and honey, there is also the inner bark of the Slippery Elm, but before you go trying these "Native American" remedies be sure to check to see that they are safe for you and you don't overdose, especially if you or other person using is pregnant. Many mints and sages grow all over the wild and have some menthol. Just sucking on a clean pebble helps.

Edit: Because many coughs are either directly or indirectly a result of allergies if in addition to good hydration you use a product like Nasacort, Nasonex or Flonase it can greatly reduce your cough as well as sneeze. These are sold for a reasonable cost at Cosco and Sam's Club. The problem is often an irritation in the back of the throat caused by sinuses dripping down there, and that throat is very dry.

----------


## hunter63

> http://reviews.cabelas.com/8815/4160...onTime&dir=asc


I gotta say,... Never heard of it, never seen one, or even why it could work......Thanks for posting .....

----------


## Rick

Frankly, coughs are the least of my concerns. It's the other end that needs silenced. Of course, the good part is when a turkey or deer stop to gag it's the perfect time to take that shot. But that only works if it's an "Oh My God" fart. 

http://www.fartnames.com/

----------


## Grizzlyette Adams

> *Frankly, coughs are the least of my concerns. It's the other end that needs silenced.* Of course, the good part is when a turkey or deer stop to gag it's the perfect time to take that shot. But that only works if it's an "Oh My God" fart. 
> 
> http://www.fartnames.com/


Hmmm...what is particularly concerning in the deer woods when you cough and fart at the same time. Them are baaad.

Well, seeing how this day is deserving of a good laugh and an occasional thread drift isn't a mortal sin here, I must admit I'm one of those weird people who laugh uproariously at other people's farts...I ain't right, I know.  

So, when I die, I would like to go out like this...

(For inquiring minds, this video is from the Lenny Henry Show, which is a BBC television comedy/sketch show filmed across the big pond.)

Enjoy!

----------


## hunter63

Well,..... if you conjure up a "dead pheasant guts, from a carried around all afternoon in the game bag of your hunting jacket", fart....

Brings in in coyotes, fox and many other carrion seeking predators.

----------


## Grizzlyette Adams

> I strongly agree with Rick in comment #5. Many common cold viruses leading to persistent coughs start with a sinus or respiratory irritation that reduces your immunity to the virus and leads to a downward spiral. Avoid alcohol before bed time that can dehydrate and make it worse.
> 
> Mother Nature News and other media like that have recipes for "natural" cough suppressants with *elderberries* and honey, there is also the inner bark of the Slippery Elm, but before you go trying these "Native American" remedies be sure to check to see that they are safe for you and you don't overdose, especially if you or other person using is pregnant. Many mints and sages grow all over the wild and have some menthol. Just sucking on a clean pebble helps.
> 
> Edit: Because many coughs are either directly or indirectly a result of allergies if in addition to good hydration you use a product like Nasacort, Nasonex or Flonase it can greatly reduce your cough as well as sneeze. These are sold for a reasonable cost at Cosco and Sam's Club. The problem is often an irritation in the back of the throat caused by sinuses dripping down there, and that throat is very dry.



Elderberries are nature's answer to Tamiflu. It works much in the same way, as well. Look for my elderberry contribution in the Bushcraft Medicine forum soon!

----------


## crashdive123



----------

